# puppy eats cow poo



## bouli (Mar 18, 2011)

My Goldie puppy likes to eat cow manure. My neighbour though maybe he either has worms or is lacking in something and that's why he eats cow poo. 

I don't think is worms because he up to date will worming tabs and shots. But I would be interested to know how can I determine what he might be lacking in?

All advise appreciated.


----------



## gillsmithy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi bouli

Our youngest (now 18 months) used to eat cow poo but he's grown out of it.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It just tastes good to many dogs. My dogs say that some ages of cow manure are better than others. If it bothers you a lot, stay out of those areas with your puppy.


----------



## bouli (Mar 18, 2011)

To be honest, him eating cow poo doesn't bother me at all. My worry was when my neighbor suggested it was a sign that he was lacking in something. I'm feeling a bit relieved now.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Dogs eat the poop of other animals because they like it. I wouldn't think it's because there is a medical issue. Around here deer poop is popular. With acreage, there is no way I can keep deer poop cleaned up so I just ignore it. None of my dogs have ever suffered any problems from it.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

When a dog eats his own poop, that can definitely be a sign of a health problem (or a learned behavior that's not health related).

When a dog eats poop from another animal, that's called bein' a dog. Personally, I train them not to because I don't want to deal with the breath or with being licked by a dog who's been chowing on cow pies, but it doesn't mean your dog has a health problem.

The neighbor's cat poops under our deck. That area is now off limits to our dogs, and that cat is Undesirable #1 in my book. I will leave it to your imagination to figure out how I realized the cat was pooping there.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Around here the favorite poop snack is horse poop! She'd probably eat cow poop if we had cows. Don't worry about it.


----------



## bouli (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. That definitely makes me feel better. It hadn't bothered me at all until I'd spoken to my neighbour!


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

I had to laugh, my boy used to eat cow poop...and sheep poop, cat poop (straight out the litter box!), horse poop and rabbit poop! I now try and avoid the areas where they might be. He also would roll in cow poop too.... yukky!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Ah - the glories of poop.

Mine loved horse poop, cat poop and goodness knows I am afraid to think what it was he ate on the trail.:doh:

The only problem we ever had was an occasional case of tapeworms and I am not sure it came from poop. He was a connoisseur of lovely things.:curtain: Tapeworms are easy to treat and easy to "find". They do have to have worm medicine especially for tapeworms since the regular stuff doesn't work for them.

It is just a dog thing.:


----------



## bouli (Mar 18, 2011)

I totally forgot about him rolling in it too! He loves that, in fact any sort of poo he loves to roll in it. He gets it perfectly around his neck too.

Out of curiosity, any idea why do dogs roll in poo?


----------

